# Daily Rentals



## hvsteve1 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm going to be at [a DRI resort] and have an increasingly large group of people who will be joining me as we are in town for an annual event.  We have our unit for a week but some are coming down for a long weekend.  I'm not willing to use my bank of points for short stays as we are planning a month in the U.K. next year and hope (I said hope) to be able to get some timeshares through either the Club or II.  Does anybody have experience trying to rent 2 or 3 nights at a time through DRI?


----------



## artringwald (Mar 26, 2013)

I've seen their ads, but they usually require attending a presentation.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just so everyone knows...

i spoke with DRI and they offered a 2BR for $750 per week.  They also said I could have it for only 2,000 points.  Considering it's a 15,000 point unit, I used the points.  We're going within 30 days.  I think within 60 would have been 50% off the regular number needed.  As Powhatan isn't that busy in April, I guess I'll reserve my unit within 30 days next year.


----------

